# Alvin in Sekeping Tenggiri



## heartpatrick (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi All,

Sharing some shots from a recent portrait shoot at a quaint little accommodation in Bangsar, Kuala Lumpur, called Sekeping Tenggiri:

Pic 1:






Pic 2:





Pic 3:





Pic 4:





Pic 5:





Pic 6:





Pic 7:





Pic 8:





The full set is available here:
Heartpatrick People 61 - Alvin Chong in A Piece of Tenggiri


Regards,
Patrick
Heartpatrick: Travel, Portrait and Wedding Photographer


----------



## Frequency (Jan 16, 2011)

Except the third i liked all of them, for their simplicity and naturality

Regards


----------



## Chun Keang (Jan 18, 2011)

simple and nice!


----------

